# [SOLVED] Networking screwed after uninstalling Comodo firewall



## 67GTA (Dec 29, 2007)

I installed Comodo firewall since it was the only 3rd party firewall available when I first got my new PC. I got tired of it not remembering rules, and decided to uninstall it. Upon rebooting, my internet connection did not work. Vista said no connection was detected. I checked in the device manager for my network adapter. Comodo had created three entries in the network adapters section. I didn't tell it to.

NVIDIA nforce Networking Controller(default)
NVIDIA nforce Networking - Comodo Firewall Miniport
WAN Miniport (IP) - Comodo Firewall Miniport
WAN Miniport (IPV6) - Comodo Firewall Miniport

The default device says it is still working. The other three entries won't let me remove them. I deleted every file and registry entry that had to do with Comodo with no luck. I reinstalled the nforce drivers from Nvidia, and they didn't change. I reinstalled Comodo, and then uninstalled again with no luck. I tried to let Vista diagnose the problem, and it said that the drivers/hardware were having problems but offered no solution. My ethernet is integrated , and can't be removed. How do I get rid of this crap and get my connection back?


----------



## jjjustinnn (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Networking screwed after uninstalling Comodo firewall*

Exactly the same thing has happened to me!!!!

I have Vista Business but never understodd where the problem was. I manually uninstalled it just like you (removed everything in the registry that had to do with the word "comodo") - since Comodo couldn't uninstall itself for some reason - and now none of my internet connections work; pcmcia-broadband modem, LAN/Ethernet or my WLAN!
This is very frustrating and I were contemplating reinstalling Vista before I read that I wasn't the only one who had experienced this.

Have you solved this? I am very anxious to get my internet working as I'll be moving soon and really need the internet to work for me.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Networking screwed after uninstalling Comodo firewall*

Hi 67GTA & jjjustinnn...welcome to TSF and apologies for not responding sooner.

Have found the following information which should help completely remove the software:

http://forums.comodo.com/help_for_v...ving_comodo_firewall_pro_3_info-t17220.0.html

Hope it helps..but take care following the instructions.


----------



## jjjustinnn (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Networking screwed after uninstalling Comodo firewall*

I tried everything in that thread but sadly it didn't work for me.
I really don't want to reinstall some bootleg Vista on my nice Vaio. Isn't there any way that I can diagnose my drivers or protocols (3rd party program) to know where the problem really is?
According to my Device Manager, all the drivers are up to date. And when I check my settings everything is there. It just wont connect. I see all the WLANs, and I can connect to the remote computer with my Huawei-modem. But I can't log on to it. It's really wierd.
And also if I plug in a LAN-cable that I know works, my computer doesn't recognize it.
When I click "diagnose" Vista says that there could be some problems with my IP4 and IP6, and that I should check online for a solutions..... Catch-22.

I really don't know what to do.


----------



## 67GTA (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Networking screwed after uninstalling Comodo firewall*

Nothing worked for me. I finally had to reinstall.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Networking screwed after uninstalling Comodo firewall*

When REGEDIT'ing, don't forget the {CLSID}'s. Every time I change a file permission, a small C.O.M.O.D.O. installation window appears. I have yet to find it.


----------



## andrewx (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Networking screwed after uninstalling Comodo firewall*

Had the same problem, used an app called "Registrar Registry Manager 5.56 Professional Edition". Did a search for "comodo" right clicked on all the returns and then deleted them. Then did a search for "nt_Inspectmp" same deal as with comodo. No more problems. I am running Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 as my OS. I know, poor bugger:grin:
andrewx


----------

